# Steam Cleaning Upholstery



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

Question - What steam cleaner do you use?

I've searched all over the forum and found plenty of posts about how people steam clean their seats and so on. That's not what I'm after. I want to know WHAT steam cleaner it is you use. The make&model. Note: the only threads I've seen that state this are the really professional £500 models. I'm not spending that! I want to know what the average-Joe uses. 

Cheers in advance!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I bought a handheld jobby from aldi for fifteen quid.
I'll use it on a particular tough spot but hit the rest with apc then wetvac out.


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

I've used my mammies Karcher hand-held in the past. But I found it makes the seats as (if not even more) wet (!)

I usually spray some APC onto a MF and rub over the whole seat panel. It's enough to take the surface grime and random marks off. My seats have always been black to be fair.


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

Haven't heard great things from these handheld steamers to be honest. Forgive me, what does APC stand for? At a guess I'd say all purpose cleaner? But even that's vague!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

J4KE45 said:


> Haven't heard great things from these handheld steamers to be honest. Forgive me, what does APC stand for? At a guess I'd say all purpose cleaner? But even that's vague!


Yep, All Purpose Cleaner.

I use a Karcher, can't remember the exact model but it was a proper pulg in one and about £100 ish and does the job pretty well.


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

So what's in an all purpose cleaner?

I was looking at the Karcher's actually in Homebase. The SC2/SC3, do you have either or a different model? They both seemed alright but didn't know how they performed.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

An all purpose cleaner is a concentrated cleaner than can be diluted down to tackle different jobs. Autosmart G101 and Bilt Hamber Surfex HD to name two.
They're cheap to buy and you'll get use elsewhere with them too. 
I'll use Surfex to clean tyres before dressing, door shuts, engine bays, interior plastics and upholstery. 
You do have to make sure you've diluted it sufficiently so as not to damage the fabric.


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

Was thinking of getting the Karcher SC3.
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3594331.htm

Anyone on here uses the SC3? Seems powerfull enough, has a cord, what looks like a trigger and a rectangular brush attachment to allow me to get deep into the seats. Seems ideal!


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

Might look into getting some APC then!


----------



## LewisB5 (Nov 7, 2014)

J4KE45 said:


> Might look into getting some APC then!


Yeah, APC is often the first point of action if there is something you can't remove (excluding sensitive areas etc.). Everyone has their own preference on which one to use, I think it's best to use one suited for automotive use like the Autosmart or Meguiars APC.

I use the Meguiars one based on recommendations from here and a lot of the American sites. It can be diluted up to 20 times and still be effective ranging from all interior cleaning needs (including carpet cleaning) to oily engine bays (obviously the more you put in, the more effective it is).


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

Again, anyone used/have this? http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3594331.htm


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

J4KE45 said:


> Again, anyone used/have this? http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3594331.htm


I've got one. I like it my car never gets that dirty inside (no kids or pets) but I do give the carpets and seats a go over now and then. It's handy for cleaning the oven bbq hard floors etc

Think I got mine on Amazon when it was cheap


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I have one as well. It's great. 
The steam builds up really quickly and lasts a long time too before you need to refill it. I went for it 9ver the SC2 because of the built in filter.


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

It cleans well enough then? How do you guys use it on your seats? And what are your seats made of?


----------

